# X country day



## Sags_Deer (19 July 2012)

Can you walk the course first? does anyone know?


----------



## Xander (19 July 2012)

Sags_Deer said:



			Can you walk the course first? does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing to stop you if you get there early enough. You are not allowed on the actual track, as is the norm. People with eventing dressage tickets will also be allowed to walk the course but do allow extra time to go through security again.

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Sags_Deer (19 July 2012)

thank you, how much extra time should i leave please.


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

The gates open at 8.30 or 9.30 I think don't they? Not sure at all if they will allow you on the actual course (as in being able to stand in front of the fence and nearly pee your pants!) 

The leaflet does say "once inside the venue why not explore the cross country course and see all its features"


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

Sags_Deer said:



			thank you, how much extra time should i leave please.
		
Click to expand...

The gates open at 8.30.


----------

